# mem dichtfix... gefahr für fische???



## lotta (8. Juli 2012)

hallo an alle,
ich hoffe, irgendjemand kann mir einen hilfreichen tip geben.
ich habe an meinem bachlauf, einige klebenähte der folie, zusätzlich mit "mem dichtfix" bestrichen, um sicherzugehen, dass keine undichten stellen mehr entstehen (wie schon vorgekommen.) .habe das zeugs auch schon da und ausprobiert, super! steht auch drauf für teichfolie und viele andere sachen , zum abdichten geeignet.
nur hab ich dann im kleingedruckten (ohne brille immer etwas schwierig) gelesen, dass es für gewässer schädlich sein kann --- kapiere ich nicht, wenn doch für teichfolie, extra draufsteht???
also, trau ich mich nun nicht mehr , meinen bachlauf, laufen zu lassen, denn ich weiß nicht, ob meine fische davon krank werden, ob es ihnen schadet ????
vielleicht hat ja schonmal jemand von euch , erfahrung mit diesem mittel gemacht und könnte mir helfen???
ich wäre euch superdankbar, einige  ratschläge zu bekommen, weiß nun gar nicht, wie ich weitermachen kann.
danke schonmal und liebe grüße lotta


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: mem dichtfix... gefahr für fische???*

naja laut Datenblatt: R 52/53 Schädlich für Wasserorganismen. Kann in Gewässern langfristig
Schädliche Wirkung haben.
Siehe http://www.mem.de/uploads/media/TM_Dicht-Fix.pdf
Da steht jedoch nichts über die Zusammensetzung und ob diese gefährlichen Stoffen zB ausdünsten und nach einer Gewissen Zeit nicht mehr vorhanden sind bzw fest im Dichtmaterial gebunden sind.
Von daher würde ich sagen du rufst da mal an.

LG rené


----------



## lotta (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: mem dichtfix... gefahr für fische???*

ja, anrufen ist vielleicht die richtige idee , werd ich morgen mal probieren
dank dir rené
liebe grüße lotta
p.s warum steht denn dabei wohl, dass teichfolie bearbeitet werden kann?! schön doof. aber ich werd mich dort mal schlau machen und nochmal berichten


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: mem dichtfix... gefahr für fische???*



lotta schrieb:


> p.s warum steht denn dabei wohl, dass teichfolie bearbeitet werden kann?!


Hallo Lotta,
ist halt erstmal vom Hersteller unzureichend angegeben...
Aber selbst als reines Schwimmbecken mit Klebungen dieses Produktes hätte ich erstmal bedenken.

Zur Vollständigkeit halber Hier eine Liste der R & S Sätze bei Wiki, damit man die definition und die Abstufungen sieht.

Nachtrag:Aber vielleicht bezieht sich halt der Sicherheitshinweis auch nur auf das Dichtmittel im unverarbeiteten Zustand...
Aber das sollte Dir besagte Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Hersteller gesagt werden können.


----------



## lotta (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: mem dichtfix... gefahr für fische???*

hallo,
danke an rené und andreas.
ich habe soeben mit der firma MEM telefoniert ,
nun hat mir ein netter herr von der produkttechnik folgendes erklärt :
dieses produkt enthält lösungsmittel, diese brauchen ca 2 wochen an der luft 
(nicht unter wasser) um sich zu verflüchtigen.
danach besteht keine gefahr mehr für fische  oder organismen.
so, nun bin ich schlauer, und kann in ca 2 wochen, meinen (bis dahin hoffentlich fertigen ) neuen bachlauf wieder in betrieb nehmen.
sonnige grüße
lotta


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: mem dichtfix... gefahr für fische???*

Hallo Lotta,
also noch ein wenig geduld haben... aber schön, wenn man duch einen einfachen Anruf sowas schnell klären kann


----------



## lotta (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: mem dichtfix... gefahr für fische???*

jau, 
danke für die tips und eure schnellen antworten!!! 
super forum, daaanke
lg lotta


----------

